# Mbuna? Not sure what kind though



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

This is a fish that I got from a lovely "Assorted Cichlid" tank at my LFS as that is all that they carry. It looks too light to be a Demasoni to me and I didn't think it looks quite like a White Top


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

this is a kenyi cichlid very aggressive


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh and this one too I think its a socolofi but Im not sure


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Addesyn said:


> Oh and this one too I think its a socolofi but Im not sure


Yeah, that's P. socolofi and a really nice clean one at that!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

The first one looks like a female Metriaclima lombardoi (kenyi) but could be a male that hasn't mature to male coloring yet. An aggressive fish that they say requires at least a 75g. tank.

The second one does appear to be a P. socolofi.


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

The Kenyi is currently 3.5" long but doesn't seem to be very aggressive towards the others


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

are those plants real??


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

The funky one in front of the Socolofi isn't but the red & green one is. Its actually a lot brighter than it looks in the pic too, why?


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

they look really nice. jsut surprised the mbuna didnt try to eat them or destroy them.


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks they're actually somewhat well-behaved


----------

